# ? ABOUT ESSENTIAL OILS SPRAY



## MYGSDNITRO (May 20, 2004)

I've lost the "recipe" for mixing Geranium Rose Oil, Tea Tree Oil and Lavendar Oil for tick/bug spray. I need to know how many drops of each and how much water to mix it with. Anybody remember? Thanks!


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

Is this for pets or humans?


----------



## MYGSDNITRO (May 20, 2004)

For my GSD. I originally found the recipe here I believe.


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

i believe its 15 drops of each and fill a 16 oz spray bottle with the rest water.


----------



## MYGSDNITRO (May 20, 2004)

Thanks Debbie - I was guessing it was 20 drops of each so I was close.


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

Does it work against fleas also?


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

In my experience it does not work for fleas. The NEEM stuff is supposed to work and I had good luck with that for a few years.


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

the neem oil does seem to work good against bugs, fleas and ticks. it doesn't smell to great, if you can get past that, it would be an option.

there is also another herbal product with cedar oil and rosemary oil that works good against fleas and ticks. i love the smell of it. i get it at Pet Expo.com 

debbie


----------

